# Boardslides thru kink rails



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

alright, so i have been doing kinks for a long time and would like to be able to front/backside board slide thru em. i did both front and back on a really mellow kink but that was more of a beginner rail. now, as i move up to bigger angled kinks, when i board slide i hit em and fall. flat to down is easy but the down to flat is hard and i always seem to hit my edge. any ideas? thanks


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Detuning my edges helped tremendously with this. The only advice i can give you is just to try to shift your weight back right before you hit the kink (if it's a down, flat kink). Make sure you get your weight over the rail.


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

*okay*

alright i will try that out.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

you want to absorb the kink using your ankles and knees, if you shift your whole weight back more then likely you will slip out on your heel edge. 

keep your weight centered over the rail like you normally would on the down part then right has your hitting the flat pull your toes up slightly while absorbing it with your knees then as you go into the last down push your toes down again so your board is flat on the rail.


----------

